# Take the BBC Science Fiction Quiz



## Vince W (Nov 25, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/2KM8Kqqt49QwrrlCgvV5PJ0/sci-fi-fan-quiz

15/15. Easy.


----------



## kythe (Nov 25, 2014)

I only scored 8/15, so I found it rather tricky.

A lot of these were "behind the scenes" for movies, like directors and special effects people.  I'm not really good with these things.  Plus, I haven't read Brian Aldiss or seen Dr. Who, and I don't know some of the older movies.

So basically, I suck.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 25, 2014)

Perhaps you should look at it as though you're a more rounded individual than sad nerds like myself.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Nov 25, 2014)

Only 10 out of 15
I lost interest in Dr Who Long Ago
I don't regard Alien or Star Trek as SF, so I'm not well up. (that's two wrong)
Wrong on which woman was the Female Robot
Gibson who?  (Neuromancer / Cyberspace). I've none of his books, nor read any.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 25, 2014)

12 out of 15. Not bad.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 25, 2014)

Ray McCarthy said:


> Only 10 out of 15
> I lost interest in Dr Who Long Ago
> I don't regard Alien or Star Trek as SF, so I'm not well up. (that's two wrong)
> Wrong on which woman was the Female Robot
> Gibson who?  (Neuromancer / Cyberspace). I've none of his books, nor read any.




Necromancer is worth reading. It's an excellent novel.


----------



## alchemist (Nov 25, 2014)

10/15. I need to expand my memory chip.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 25, 2014)

8. The lack of space pilots in kinky boots did for me.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Nov 26, 2014)

8 - given my lack of sci-fi experience (I like to read it but don't care who wrote it etc) I'm happy with that


----------



## kythe (Nov 26, 2014)

BAYLOR said:


> Necromancer is worth reading. It's an excellent novel.



You mean Neuromancer?  I've started it several times because its probably the most well known cyberpunk novel, but I just can't get into it.   



Spoiler: Potential spoiler



I knew the answer though, because I once saw an interview with William Gibson where he said he wrote it without ever having used a computer.  People assume he is a hacker because his ideas about computer technology were so cutting edge, but it was all his imagination.


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 26, 2014)

15/15 (which surprises me, and which -- even now -- I probably couldn't repeat**).


** - More than one of them were guesses (such as the Groundhog Day one 



Spoiler: answer not included, but only look after doing the quiz



it was a 50:50 guess


, the Aliens one and the Gibson one).


----------



## Droflet (Nov 26, 2014)

Only 10. Hmmm, I guess I'm not the bright after all. Sob.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Nov 26, 2014)

10/15  I had no idea about most of the movie questions.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 26, 2014)

11 out of 15. Not as high as I would've liked. There could've been a few more questions IMO.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Nov 26, 2014)

We could do our own quiz. Without media/celebrity questions.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 26, 2014)

13/15 not too bad, although some were lucky guesses, like you Ursa the Groundhog Day one was a heads or tails moment, I chose wrongly.


----------



## VALIS13 (Nov 26, 2014)

7/15. Which if it were a proper sci fi quiz I would be disappointed in, but "who directed movie X" doesn't really count as a sci-fi question.

As a general knowledge quiz, 7/15 is still pretty bad however. I am obviously a dunce.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Nov 26, 2014)

It looks like I'm in excellent company with my 10/15 

Not really _too_ much of a film nut - reasonably, but not a full packet of dry roasted though. So messed up mostly those ones.


----------



## Zoe Mackay (Nov 26, 2014)

12/15 - The Neuromancer question is an irritating trick, I think, but not too bad overall.


----------



## farntfar (Nov 26, 2014)

9/15.                
Um! I didn't know all the answers.


----------



## teen (Nov 26, 2014)

farntfar said:


> 9/15.
> Um! I didn't know all the answers.


11 for me......also some inspired guessing!


----------



## Dan Jones (Nov 29, 2014)

12/15. I'm pretty pleased with that. Cut down only by Who, Gibson, and Metropolis.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 30, 2014)

9. Got the SF questions, missed the other ones. )


----------



## dekket (Dec 1, 2014)

Sadly I only got 13/15.  The 'A' movies had me all confused.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 1, 2014)

12/15, there were many more film questions than I expected...


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 1, 2014)

11/15 can't believe I got the Doctor Who one wrong


----------

